# Galveston Bay Area - Anyone need crew?



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Just to expand your experiences, you might try to join up with some kayakers in the marsh. Check out the texaskayakfisherman.com site and its Facebook alternative. Lots of those guys have spare yaks and would probably let you join them.


----------



## MBHouston (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks, I have been a member of TKF forum an 2Cool as well for several years. Good idea, I'll post over there.


----------

